# PMV 300 recent grants



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

Hello there! I created this thread as I haven't been seeing recent grants for PMV 300.

Here's my timeline

*Lodge the application:* 23 Jan 2018
*Around Feb, status became information requested, we did not receive any notification for this. I guess it's due to the fact that we have not attached all the documents that time, like stat decs, NOIM etc*
8 - 17 Jun - I traveled to Aus on a tourist visa and finished the pending paper works from my partner's side (e.g NOIM, history statement)
*Submitted all the complete documents:* 16 Jun 2018
*Current Status: *Further Assessment
*Location where I lodged it:* Dubai

If fortunately enough and they won't request additional documentation, how long will they grant the visa after all the complete documents have been submitted?

Please do share your timelines as well! Approved or pending.


----------



## BenitaCox (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi!

How long did it take for them to approve your visitors visa?


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

Luck of the draw guys... From the threads in the forum, I've seen people with PMV 300 luckily approved within 3 months, and some unluckily still waiting post 17 months.
You just need to make sure you provided all documents requested, then wait patiently.


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

BenitaCox said:


> Hi!
> 
> How long did it take for them to approve your visitors visa?


It was my 4th visitor visa and I applied it last year. It took over a month and a few days. I had to follow up because it was taking long and the CO told me to upload my salary certificate and once done, she granted the visa within the same day.


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

konji__ said:


> Luck of the draw guys... From the threads in the forum, I've seen people with PMV 300 luckily approved within 3 months, and some unluckily still waiting post 17 months.
> You just need to make sure you provided all documents requested, then wait patiently.


That's really true. Im counting from the day we submitted all the documents. Im really hoping they can speed up the process for everyone.


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

I just got a call from the CO and asked me questions about my ex-relationships. I answered them to the best of my knowledge. I then asked her if there are documents missing on my application she said as of now all are in order. Omg.


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

Omg visa granted today!


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

Im so shocked!

But im confused, when can I enter Aus?

it mentioned 

Date of grant: 01 Aug 2018
For first entry, arrive by 21 Jan 2018
Must not arrive after 01 May 2019

EDIT: I got my answer so I can enter AUS anytime now.


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

congratulations,


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

@Prathu2921 Thank you!

@zayalhwa CO's first contact was today and it was via call. I answered everything she asked me. 2 and half hours later, gmail email pop up notification on my phone "IMMI Grant..."


----------



## Mar17 (Oct 11, 2017)

anashin said:


> Im so shocked!
> 
> But im confused, when can I enter Aus?
> 
> ...


Congrats man.. can u please tell me more about ur case. Like when u applied n all and wasn't it PMV and did u had any complexities . Ta


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

@Mar17 Thank you! I dont think my case is complex at all. Never been married, no children, never had visa rejections in any country and so as my fiance. 

I applied for PMV 300.

DOL : January 23 2018
Place : Dubai
Submission of all complete documents : June 16 2018
Call from CO : August 01 2018 asking about my previous relationships
Visa grant date : August 01 2018 (2 and half hours after the CO's call)

Note that the "submission of all complete docs" are from the checklist only. No CO had contacted me to request for a specific document. Ive attached everything, police certificates, medicals etc so make your application complete as per the checklist and help the CO by putting your application in order (easy to navigate and understand)

example, one pdf file for every holiday you had together which includes plane tickets, boarding passes then photos (with footnotes) from that holiday. Separate pdf files for chat logs and call logs and proper file naming for each document


----------



## wembacr (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations, send us luck  Now go and enjoy


----------



## Kimp28 (Sep 11, 2018)

How long does it takes on ur status: further assessment?


----------



## Ellen15 (May 18, 2018)

Congrats Anashin, 

How did you get in contact with the CO? I've been requested for addtional info twice, but 2 times got 2 different COs. And when I reply to the email, it comes up with no-reply email :-ss

Btw, does anyone know if I changed my phone number, how can i update it? 

Thanks.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

anashin said:


> Im so shocked!
> 
> But im confused, when can I enter Aus?
> 
> ...


Congratulations. i have applied for pmv on 14th feb 2018 from Pakistan and still no CO has been assigned. I have been asking a lot of people on this forum about this but unfortunately no one is replying back. Do you have any idea is it normal that a CO is not assigned after 7 months?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

MZU said:


> Congratulations. i have applied for pmv on 14th feb 2018 from Pakistan and still no CO has been assigned. I have been asking a lot of people on this forum about this but unfortunately no one is replying back. Do you have any idea is it normal that a CO is not assigned after 7 months?


You don't know whether a CO has been assigned. For all you know, they could have already looked at your app and are waiting for security checks to come back clear. They aren't going to contact people unless they need to.

Alternatively, there is also a possibility that it hasn't been looked at and you're still in queue. You're still easily within global processing times so yeah, that would be normal.

I've had a partner visa go straight to grant without ever hearing from immigration. Obviously I had a CO as they processed the case, but I didn't know because they never needed anything from me.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanx skybluebrewer...I hope they process my application soon....


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Hi there to everyone. I'm really looking for some help and support. I love how people on here help one another and hope that once I go through with my subclass Visa I can help someone too.
I did have a question and hope anyone one of you are able to help me.
Me and my boyfriend ( he's from Australia, I'm from the US) got engaged 3 weeks ago, happiest day of my life! We know each other for 10 years and are now ready to start a life together in Australia.
He goes back in a week, he's here on holidays now. And within the next two month we'll have the money to apply for our Visa. My question is once we have the money, is all we do is fill out the application and give them the money?
We don't hand in any evidence with it?
I'll forever appreciate anyone's advice or help on this!


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Red81 said:


> Hi there to everyone. I'm really looking for some help and support. I love how people on here help one another and hope that once I go through with my subclass Visa I can help someone too.
> I did have a question and hope anyone one of you are able to help me.
> Me and my boyfriend ( he's from Australia, I'm from the US) got engaged 3 weeks ago, happiest day of my life! We know each other for 10 years and are now ready to start a life together in Australia.
> He goes back in a week, he's here on holidays now. And within the next two month we'll have the money to apply for our Visa. My question is once we have the money, is all we do is fill out the application and give them the money?
> ...


I replied to your other thread in more detail.
But I will say it again here - whatever you do make sure you have all your evidence ready the day you pay and apply. If not, you may be giving a nice $7,160 donation to the government and a lot of stress and pain.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

No, you definitely need to supply evidence after applying or you'll be donating $7160 and ending up without a visa. Plus wasting money on all the additional costs (medical, police checks, etc).

Do you know which subclass you'll be applying?

300 Prospective Marriage Visa
309/100 offshore de facto/spouse
820/801 onshore de facto/spouse


Those links also have a tab that says "Follow these steps" that walks you through the process.

The evidence requirements are not the same for the 300 as the de facto visas. See if you qualify for de facto here.

Edit: just realized you posted in a 300 thread. Either way, best to create your own thread (as I see you've also done).


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all
Just received call from AHC Delhi for phone interview,
They asked me few questions regarding my application. Later on my Partner also received call from CO and had a interview on call.
She didn’t asked me any further documents. Just told me will be in contact if we need further documents.
I’m nervous and don’t know what happen next?

Thanks to all


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> Hi all
> Just received call from AHC Delhi for phone interview,
> They asked me few questions regarding my application. Later on my Partner also received call from CO and had a interview on call.
> She didn't asked me any further documents. Just told me will be in contact if we need further documents.
> ...


you will maybe get your grant soon, may i know when did you apply your pmv ?


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi

I just received my grant .after the phone interview, I received my grant letter about 1 and half later. 
Still can’t believe it. My visa timeline is -
Applied- 20th February 2018
PCC and health checkup provide on 27 February 2018
Phone interview- 18 September 
Visa grant - 18th September.

Thanks all of you and wishing to everyone.


----------



## Agape (Jan 30, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just received my grant .after the phone interview, I received my grant letter about 1 and half later.
> Still can't believe it. My visa timeline is -
> ...


WOW! Congratulations!! You got it in 7 months which is very good. All the best for the future!


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

I just received my grant .after the phone interview, I received my grant letter about 1 and half later. 
Still can't believe it. My visa timeline is -
Applied- 20th February 2018
PCC and health checkup provide on 27 February 2018
Phone interview- 18 September 
Visa grant - 18th September.

Thanks all of you and wishing to everyone.[/quote]
WOW! Congratulations!! You got it in 7 months which is very good. All the best for the future!

Yay, wasn't expecting in 7 months but I got it. It's like dream come true moment for me.
Wish you best luck too.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

OMG congrats! you from PH as well. My fiance & I are in the process of application. Im just wondering how long is the validity period of your healthcheck in St. Lukes? Again congratulations!


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> I just received my grant .after the phone interview, I received my grant letter about 1 and half later.
> Still can't believe it. My visa timeline is -
> Applied- 20th February 2018
> PCC and health checkup provide on 27 February 2018
> ...


WOW! Congratulations!! You got it in 7 months which is very good. All the best for the future!

Yay, wasn't expecting in 7 months but I got it. It's like dream come true moment for me.
Wish you best luck too.[/QUOTE]

Congratulations!!!! I hv applied pmv on 14 feb, provided police clearance at the same time... but now its expired... the only thing left in my application is medical and police clearance.. what should i do? provide police clearance again? I hv to get it from Dubai and Pakistan again? Pls advise


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

As far I know police clearance and health check-up are valid for 1 year . 
I didn't provide any further documents as they didn't asked Any documents. Everything was front loaded. Just interview and later my grant came in. Best luck for your application


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just received my grant .after the phone interview, I received my grant letter about 1 and half later.
> Still can't believe it. My visa timeline is -
> ...


wow congrats that was fast !!! praying my one will be smooth as well !


----------



## Saud.s (Sep 20, 2018)

can you please help me with the interview question ?


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> As far I know police clearance and health check-up are valid for 1 year .
> I didn't provide any further documents as they didn't asked Any documents. Everything was front loaded. Just interview and later my grant came in. Best luck for your application


hi congrats did u apply online or paper?


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

Online via Mara agent


----------



## Saud.s (Sep 20, 2018)

Prathu2921 said:


> As far I know police clearance and health check-up are valid for 1 year .
> I didn't provide any further documents as they didn't asked Any documents. Everything was front loaded. Just interview and later my grant came in. Best luck for your application


can you please help me with the interview question ?


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hello everyone. any grants?


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

My fiance's application got granted today


----------



## Saud.s (Sep 20, 2018)

konji__ said:


> My fiance's application got granted today


congratulations Konji
when did you apply ? from which country ?


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

feb 2018, vietnam


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Can I visit my fiancé in Australia when my visa 300 is under process? do I need to inform the embassy?upload anything on immi?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Can I visit my fiancé in Australia when my visa 300 is under process? do I need to inform the embassy?upload anything on immi?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope28 said:


> Can I visit my fiancé in Australia when my visa 300 is under process? do I need to inform the embassy?upload anything on immi?


It can be possible to get a visitor visa while the 300 is in progress, but not everyone gets a visa grant.

You would need to apply for a visitor visa in the normal way, and explain why, and that you are waiting for a 300 visa.

We applied after doing the Medical and the Police Clearance, and were granted a 12 month stay visitor visa.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi. You can apply for tourist visa (600)
Just indicate in your application that you are currently waiting for PMV update.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks guys!! Are there any communication you received when you have already done medicals?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

When did you apply for your visa 600? Which year? Do you think there is any to date rule/laws with respect to apply visa 600 during processing times of pmv ??


----------



## chrislane99 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just like J&E we are in progress for a PMV300

We were granted a 3 month 600 Visitor last July while she was in Bangkok with me
I applied for a new 600 in October and was granted 6 months. 
Like all Visa applications they have rules and guidelines but are also obliged to treat each case on its merits

With the PMV300 we are stuck on obtaining a Thai Police Clearance for the 16yo non-travelling son but expect this to be resolved in the next week or two. 
The logistics for a minor to travel to Bangkok from outback Thailand! and permission from mother etc.
Would have been much simpler for her to stay in Thailand for a couple of weeks more.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Hope28,

I lodged mine last year, October 2018. Done with the medical and submitted all documents needed. No update yet. Status still received.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi Gelaa,
Unfortunately, I haven’t seen any posts during the month of Jan for recent pmv grants 😕 and the timeframe did change. I have already done my medicals as well and I uploaded my PCC upfront as I did it earlier. Did your sponsor status change?


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats on your grant, am still waiting for mine. Please was the phone interview like and about.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hello Hope28,
My sponsor status is still SUBMITTED since October 2018.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Gelaaa said:


> hello Hope28,
> My sponsor status is still SUBMITTED since October 2018.


Our PMV Sponsor side *still *shows 'Submitted', and it was submitted on 22 Jun 2015, and the visa (300) was granted 14 Mar 2016.
The sponsor part of the 820/801 visa also still says "Submitted", and the 820 was granted on 18 Aug 2016.

I guess that people can ignore that particular status.


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Just a question,Will the immigration update you if you need to move your planned wedding date?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

JandE said:


> Gelaaa said:
> 
> 
> > hello Hope28,
> ...


 Thanks JandE for clarifying!! I've heard that for some, upon uploading their medicals, their sponsor status changed to APPROVED. And I've also read that they will need to assess the eligibility of the sponsor first before processing the applicant's visa.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

anashin said:


> @Mar17 Thank you! I dont think my case is complex at all. Never been married, no children, never had visa rejections in any country and so as my fiance.
> 
> I applied for PMV 300.
> 
> ...


 can you please share the checklist you are referring to with us?thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope28 said:


> And I've also read that they will need to assess the eligibility of the sponsor first before processing the applicant's visa.


That one is still in the pipeline I think. Waiting for a start date.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Gelaaa said:


> hello Hope28,
> My sponsor status is still SUBMITTED since October 2018.


 My sponsor status says submitted as well. Have you been uploading any other documents (apart from medicals or PCC) after you lodge your application?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

MZU said:


> Thanx skybluebrewer...I hope they process my application soon....


 Hello, any updates?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> That one is still in the pipeline I think. Waiting for a start date.


The bill states :
"A single day to be fixed by Proclamation.
However, if the provisions do not commence
within the period of 6 months beginning on
the day this Act receives the Royal Assent,
they commence on the day after the end of
that period."
Royal Ascent was given on the 10th of December 2018, so it will be in force no later than the 10th of June 2018 , it could of course be proclaimed and become law tomorrow!


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

aussiesteve said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > That one is still in the pipeline I think. Waiting for a start date.
> ...


 you meant 10 June 2019?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Waiting for the last 20 months..PMV


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

@Salban have you made contact, as that's well over the expected time frame?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes...just waiting waiting n waiting


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> My sponsor status says submitted as well. Have you been uploading any other documents (apart from medicals or PCC) after you lodge your application?


Hi Hope28,

We attached new chat logs every few months as proof of continuous communication. Also, we might move our NOIM, originally its July 2019. but no contact yet from CO so probably we will be moving it a bit further.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Gelaaa said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > My sponsor status says submitted as well. Have you been uploading any other documents (apart from medicals or PCC) after you lodge your application?
> ...


 Hi Gelaaa, thanks for your reply. Hopefully they will contact you soonish


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hi! any update on your application?


----------



## Jul.17 (Jul 11, 2018)

After 20 months waiting , I just got updated that I didn't get case worker yet, and I still have to wait ....


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Gelaaa said:


> hi! any update on your application?


 Nothing, I still have a long wait


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

We too still waiting for the past 20 months..


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> hi! any update on your application?


nop.. still waiting...... but yest i celebrated my "appli-lodge-versary"....


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

I’ve just found out that the processing times have changed to 75% in 12 months 90% in 17months? Have there been any recent grants?and from which country?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> I've just found out that the processing times have changed to 75% in 12 months 90% in 17months? Have there been any recent grants?and from which country?


But they give the same standard reply


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

no response yet


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

I havent seen any recent grants lately 😞


----------



## SadieGrace (Feb 19, 2019)

My partner's PMV300 was granted today, very happy and excited! Good luck to those still waiting, wishing you all good news 

Applied PMV: 16 April 2018, front-loaded application
Place : Netherlands
Applied visa 600: 13 Sep 2018
600 granted: 17 Sep 2018
RFI: 11 Jan 2019 - request to upload new police checks 
Documents submitted: 24 Jan 2019
300 granted: 19 Feb 2019


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

SadieGrace said:


> My partner's PMV300 was granted today, very happy and excited! Good luck to those still waiting, wishing you all good news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations....waiting for the same


----------



## 3van (Feb 10, 2019)

As a sponsor- this PMV application has become a serious source of stress and anxiety that seems to be getting worse day by day.


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

3van said:


> As a sponsor- this PMV application has become a serious source of stress and anxiety that seems to be getting worse day by day.


Really very true...very difficult to wait for such a long time


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

SadieGrace said:


> My partner's PMV300 was granted today, very happy and excited! Good luck to those still waiting, wishing you all good news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hello. Congrats!!! I just wanted to ask if you have uploaded anything after the application? And what do you think have helped to quicken the process? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There have been a few PMV grants recently. Two recent examples:

PMV/300 Applied: 25 June 2018 (Netherlands)
Granted: 19 February 2019
Time: 8 months

PMV/300 Applied: 16 April 2018 (UK)
Granted: 19 Feb 2019
Time: 10 months

Not much different in time frame to ours in 2015/16

PMV/300 Applied: 22 June 2015 (Philippines)
Granted: 14 March 2016
Time: 9 months

They all came in the 75% granted within the first _xx_ months quoted in the official processing timeframes at the time.


> Currently 12 - 17 months, which equals:
> 75% processed in under 12 months
> 15% processed between 12 and 17 months
> 10% processed in over 17 months


Immigration do say that correctly completed applications can be processed faster than those that are not quite complete or where security checks etc., might take longer. (Applications from some countries might be affected by this.)


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Any updates on PMV applications?


----------



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

I read in another partner visa forum that PMV was lodged in the beginning of Jan 2019 and granted these last 3 days for 2 individuals from Philippines. That was pretty quick! 
Hopefully we will hear for some other grants as well!


----------



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello again!
We got our PMV 300 granted today 26th of March 2019, 
applied in 08th of Oct 2018,
further request - NOIM - 09th of Feb 2019, 
Processed through Belgrade Office, Serbia.
Albania - country of origin

We had applied for 600 visitor visa on 07th of March 2019 and we do not know if that visa will be cancelled from Immi or should we withdraw the application since we have PMV now.

Hopefully other grants are coming up soon! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Fiori said:


> Hello again!
> We got our PMV 300 granted today 26th of March 2019,
> applied in 08th of Oct 2018,
> further request - NOIM - 09th of Feb 2019,
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

Congratulation on your PMV. You should cancel your tourist visa 600 as soon as possible. If your tourist visa get grant, it will override your PMV 300 and then your PMV will be invalid. So withdraw your tourist visa ASAP.


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

Applied on-line for a PMV 300 for fiancee in China in March 2018.
Also successfully applied for a 600 visitor's visa in Oct 2018.
PMV 300 was granted exactly 1 year and 1 week after application.
Yayy!


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Fiori said:


> Hello again!
> We got our PMV 300 granted today 26th of March 2019,
> applied in 08th of Oct 2018,
> further request - NOIM - 09th of Feb 2019,
> ...


Congratulations... hope to get my golden email soon!!


----------



## Zooolander77 (Mar 6, 2019)

Fiori can you please contact me in private message. I Would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## gracethings (Feb 12, 2019)

We just lodged 10 March 2019


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

lodged PMV 300 - 10th march, fiance in Morocco


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

msh313 said:


> lodged PMV 300 - 10th march, fiance in Morocco


i think Moroccan are processed in Cairo ?
I'm Egyptian , we lodged our app in Feb.


----------



## T.G (Apr 14, 2019)

Fiori said:


> Hello again!
> We got our PMV 300 granted today 26th of March 2019,
> applied in 08th of Oct 2018,
> further request - NOIM - 09th of Feb 2019,
> ...


Hello Fiori,

Congrats!! ☺

Im pmv 300 applicant from Iraq , We have NOIM from the church, is it enough or we have to fill a form of Australia gov.?


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello guys! Can I ask how long will it take to finalize my visa after providing s56 request. I provided the documents last 28 of February. I’m waiting for 16 months now since I lodged the visa. Thank you ☺


----------



## Iyke_bond (Apr 13, 2018)

I logged mine(pmv300) on the 22nd of December 2018, applied for 600, 600 granted in march, presently in Australia. Waiting and hoping for pmv 300 grant. Applied in Africa


----------



## RedRover103 (Aug 24, 2017)

Iyke_bond said:


> I logged mine(pmv300) on the 22nd of December 2018, applied for 600, 600 granted in march, presently in Australia. Waiting and hoping for pmv 300 grant. Applied in Africa


Hi. Which country are you from? I'm also waiting for a PMV through South Africa. Applied July 2018.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

16 months and still waiting =(. How long u all been waiting? 
Prob wont hear anything till after election which is mid may


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

RedRover103 said:


> Iyke_bond said:
> 
> 
> > I logged mine(pmv300) on the 22nd of December 2018, applied for 600, 600 granted in march, presently in Australia. Waiting and hoping for pmv 300 grant. Applied in Africa
> ...


You need to be outside the country to be granted but ive i heard you to leave when the time comes.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> Hello guys! Can I ask how long will it take to finalize my visa after providing s56 request. I provided the documents last 28 of February. I'm waiting for 16 months now since I lodged the visa. Thank you ☺


Ive done it 4 times lol. All depends. So what did they ask for?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Patient Job said:


> Applied on-line for a PMV 300 for fiancee in China in March 2018.
> Also successfully applied for a 600 visitor's visa in Oct 2018.
> PMV 300 was granted exactly 1 year and 1 week after application.
> Yayy!


Oh congrats !! I am very jealous!!!


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Fiori said:


> Hello again!
> We got our PMV 300 granted today 26th of March 2019,
> applied in 08th of Oct 2018,
> further request - NOIM - 09th of Feb 2019,
> ...


Congrats! Haha mine is already taking quadruple the amount yours took.. ahhh... the immigration system


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

3van said:


> As a sponsor- this PMV application has become a serious source of stress and anxiety that seems to be getting worse day by day.


I feel you. Makes me frustrated as processing times are really unfair lol. Some get granted in 4 months whereas others are still waiting after 16 months. 
I would understand if it took an extra 4 months for check ups but a year longer what are they doing.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Sillysal7 said:


> 16 months and still waiting =(. How long u all been waiting?
> Prob wont hear anything till after election which is mid may


Hi sillysal7,

Where did you apply from?


----------



## Iyke_bond (Apr 13, 2018)

I applied in Nigeria


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

misseswonder said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> > 16 months and still waiting =(. How long u all been waiting?
> ...


I applied in Austria, but he is a refugee in austria. So his passport is african.


----------



## AT 8/3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Applied: PMV 300 front load application by agent
Lodged: 20/08/2018
Place: Vietnam 
First contact from CO: today, my fiancé got the call for interview. It took nearly 1 hour. 
Keep waiting 😓😓


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

AT 8/3 said:


> Applied: PMV 300 front load application by agent
> Lodged: 20/08/2018
> Place: Vietnam
> First contact from CO: today, my fiancé got the call for interview. It took nearly 1 hour.
> Keep waiting &#128531;&#128531;


Well its hard considering his situation isnt great. I am so angry and then i called up today and spoke to this rude guy trying to blow me off with your still within timeframe without letting me finish my sentence so rude. Like do they not understand how horrible this process is


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Yup. It is very stressful. Every time I get an email I get so excited and it's usually just spam lol


----------



## ABCAM (Jul 13, 2018)

Alhamdulillah after waiting for 20 months 
My PMV 300 HAS BEEN GARANTED TODAY , the co called my fiance if she still want to proceed for sponsor her fiance obviously she said yes . then she is asked the co when the visa will be finalise, co answered that by today or in one week , and few hours later my immigration LAWYER received the garanted letter 
my advise is to be patient .


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABCAM said:


> Alhamdulillah after waiting for 20 months
> My PMV 300 HAS BEEN GARANTED TODAY , the co called my fiance if she still want to proceed for sponsor her fiance obviously she said yes . then she is asked the co when the visa will be finalise, co answered that by today or in one week , and few hours later my immigration LAWYER received the garanted letter
> my advise is to be patient .


CONGRATULATIONS!!!
where did you apply from ?


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, congratulations!!


----------



## ABCAM (Jul 13, 2018)

Malaysia but actually im in Africa


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Why did it took 20 months?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Iyke_bond said:


> I applied in Nigeria


 how long did your visa take ?


----------



## Oluwalomonext (May 27, 2019)

Prathu2921 said:


> Congratulation on your PMV. You should cancel your tourist visa 600 as soon as possible. If your tourist visa get grant, it will override your PMV 300 and then your PMV will be invalid. So withdraw your tourist visa ASAP.


Hello , i would love to know the list of documents to be uploaded for pmv 300 as me and my aussie fiancee are about to lodge our application. Thanks


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

Sillysal7 said:


> I feel you. Makes me frustrated as processing times are really unfair lol. Some get granted in 4 months whereas others are still waiting after 16 months.
> I would understand if it took an extra 4 months for check ups but a year longer what are they doing.


I am about to lodge application and I dont understand why after reading this thread some countries take soo much longer than others  Im going to be in for a long wait as my fiance is from Nigeria. Why does Pretoria take so long yet others are so fast? Soo happy for those who have had their PMV's granted 
For those waiting soo long have you talked with your local member of parliament?


----------



## SwedishLad (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello lads some updates from me since my PMV (subclass 300) got granted today!
Application thru Berlin and im Swedish citizen.

23/3 - logded the application

10/4 - police clearance and health examination.

13/5 - requested for more documents (NOIM, population register, SP40 & form 888).

27/5 - at 9 PM i have uploaded all the requested documents.

28/5 - at 1 PM during the day i got a email saying im granted just 2 months after i lodged


----------



## Oluwalomonext (May 27, 2019)

SwedishLad said:


> Hello lads some updates from me since my PMV (subclass 300) got granted today!
> Application thru Berlin and im Swedish citizen.
> 
> 23/3 - logded the application
> ...


Wow congratulations i wish me and my aussie bae have thesame testimony in Pretoria lol i hope they amend the huge delays it is well congrat ones again


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow congrats swedishlad! That was super fast.


----------



## katlb82 (Mar 9, 2011)

SwedishLad said:


> Hello lads some updates from me since my PMV (subclass 300) got granted today!
> Application thru Berlin and im Swedish citizen.
> 
> 23/3 - logded the application
> ...


Congrats! It's a bit surreal when it happens so fast 

Berlin seem to have some kind of super-power at speedy applications. My partner's 309/100 took just under 3 months and another poster who lodged around the same time as me took 4 months.


----------



## SwedishLad (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks y'all!

Ye they kept on sending e-mails saying pls send us all the documents ASAP 

Well im not going to Australia before end of august becouse i still have work left.


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

SwedishLad said:


> Hello lads some updates from me since my PMV (subclass 300) got granted today!
> Application thru Berlin and im Swedish citizen.
> 
> 23/3 - logded the application
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Very happy for you


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

I lodged my application December 17, 2017.

They asked me for the second s56 request February 1,2019.

I sent them the documents February 28, 2019.

It’s been 3 months, I’m still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> I lodged my application December 17, 2017.
> 
> They asked me for the second s56 request February 1,2019.
> 
> ...


Have you uploaded your medicals and police clearances? If yes am sure you will get the good news soon, from which country did you apply?


----------



## bettinavillanueva (May 31, 2019)

PMV 300 submitted September 2018, still waiting. I’m from Australia, partner’s from the Philippines.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

mauibabyy said:


> I lodged my application December 17, 2017.
> 
> They asked me for the second s56 request February 1,2019.
> 
> ...


Hoping for your grant soon.

Someone from Philippines who applied on November 2017 have been granted last 20th of June.

I just hope that the December 2017 applicants will be granted this July 2019.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Hoping for your grant soon.
> 
> Someone from Philippines who applied on November 2017 have been granted last 20th of June.
> 
> I just hope that the December 2017 applicants will be granted this July 2019.


They definitely are not done in date order.

These three from the Philippines:
Applied 23/01/18 granted 01/08/18 after 6.2 months.
Applied 11/06/18 granted 01/10/18 after 3.7 months.
Applied 04/01/19 granted 20/03/19 after 2.5 months.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> I lodged my application December 17, 2017.
> 
> They asked me for the second s56 request February 1,2019.
> 
> ...


We lodged on 8 december and finally have an interview. So hopefully soon.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorry i meant 8 december 2017.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

sillysal7 said:


> sorry i meant 8 december 2017.


hopefully.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

JandE said:


> They definitely are not done in date order.
> 
> These three from the Philippines:
> Applied 23/01/18 granted 01/08/18 after 6.2 months.
> ...


It may not be in date order but I am hoping and praying that those December 2017 applicants will receive their grant soon too.

"Applied 23/01/18 granted 01/08/18 after 6.2 months" - Is this the one who is based in Dubai? 
"Applied 04/01/19 granted 20/03/19 after 2.5 months." - Is this the one who is based in Singapore?


----------



## Iyke_bond (Apr 13, 2018)

Applied for visa 300 in December 2018.

Got granted visa 600 in March 2019. 

Traveled back to Nigeria in June 2019.

Got a call in june and was told I would have an interview in Ghana in July 2019. 

Done the interview, awaiting a reply 

NB. I applied from Nigeria.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Iyke_bond said:


> Applied for visa 300 in December 2018.
> 
> Got granted visa 600 in March 2019.
> 
> ...


When in july did you do the interview?


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.

Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.

Timeframe:

Lodged: December 17, 2017
S56 request: July 9, 2018 and February 1, 2019
Granted: July 2, 2019

My advice for those who are still waiting, to make sure that you provide everything on the checklist so that when they look at your application they can approve your visa straight away. Waiting for them to request you additional documents would make you wait longer. Lesson learned. 

Thank you to those who helped me. See you on the next step Partner Visa 820/801.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.
> 
> Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Applied in austria



misseswonder said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> > 16 months and still waiting =(. How long u all been waiting?
> ...


----------

